# Should we save our food receipts as well?



## UberRose

I am a new uber driver. So, I am learning how to save the receipts etc for taxes. I guess we need to save reciepts for gas, car washes, water bottles and gum. What about all the fast food reciepts that we eat while ubering? Do we have to save the food reciepts as well? Do we get a deduction for the food too? And what about my phone bill since uber requires use of my phone? Also, what about the car rental ? Does that get deducted too? Any more things I should be aware about regarding taxes? Please advice...Thank you.


----------



## Darrell

Yes, save food receipts (I save any receipts when out eating no matter what. IRS can't prove you weren't engaging in Uber related business at that time). Save gas receipts, car washes, car maintenance (oil change, brake pads, rotors, air filter, etc...). Save Cell Phone bill receipts (Can claim a portion as it is used to Uber with. I claim 30% of my bill). Not to mention the 20% discount I get off my phone bill each month for Ubering. I'm with Sprint. If you are with Sprint, Verizon, or AT & T, make sure you are utilizing this discount. Save Car Insurance and Car Note receipts (can claim a portion of those bills since both are required to Uber. Since I only Uber 3 days a week, I claim 40 % of that on taxes. 3*4 = 12 / 30 days). I also have Taxbot on phone and computer which keeps up with my receipts and tracks my miles when Ubering and I pay $ 9.99 a month for that. I claim that 100% on taxes as accountant cost. I also claim the H & R Block Home and Business tax preparation service online which cost $100 on taxes. Any little gadgets I buy to use for Ubering I claim as well (Cell Phone Charges, USB Battery Port, Portable Fans for when Im sitting and waiting on ride request but don't want to burn gas, air fresheners, etc...)

This may be a stretch for most, but I also claim 30% of my Comcast (Xfinity) bill because they offer me a service where I can watch On Demand On the Go (Watch my cable tv services on my tablet while away from the house) which is a vital form of my entertainment and the kids of pax when Ubering.


----------



## UberTaxPro

UberRose said:


> I am a new uber driver. So, I am learning how to save the receipts etc for taxes. I guess we need to save reciepts for gas, car washes, water bottles and gum. What about all the fast food reciepts that we eat while ubering? Do we have to save the food reciepts as well? Do we get a deduction for the food too? And what about my phone bill since uber requires use of my phone? Also, what about the car rental ? Does that get deducted too? Any more things I should be aware about regarding taxes? Please advice...Thank you.


most everything you need to know has been posted on this board. start here:
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/tax-attorney-here-ask-away.52491/
If you buy food to feed feral cats it may be deductible!


----------



## UberRose

Wow...thank you Darrell...that was an amazing breakdown. Thanks


----------



## MykeyDallas

I use Quickbooks for Uber Driver. 4.99 a month first year. Come with mileage tracker.


----------



## NachonCheeze

As I understand...Unless its a business related expense...food is not deductible. Stopping to have lunch, not deductible. Business lunch with client, deductible. Water for PAX, deductible.


----------



## MykeyDallas

According to the IRS: Meal expenses are deductible if your business trip is overnight or long enough that you need to stop for substantial sleep or rest to properly perform your duties. Meal expenses are also deductible if the meal is business-related entertainment.


----------



## NachonCheeze

Driving around in your vehicle fUbering is not a business trip. A consideration is did the person have an opportunity to provide themselves with a meal (i.e. bring a lunch from home). The fact that the person chose to purchase a lunch rather than bring a lunch does not now make it deductible. Its no different than a worker who works at a factory. The worker has the option to bring or purchase.


----------



## Darrell

NachonCheeze said:


> As I understand...Unless its a business related expense...food is not deductible. Stopping to have lunch, not deductible. Business lunch with client, deductible. Water for PAX, deductible.


All I have to do is say Uber once while eating and it has just became a business expense for my meal(s).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Darrell said:


> All I have to do is say Uber once while eating and it has just became a business expense for my meal(s).


That is NOT what the IRS says.

Are you also one of those people who thinks they can deduct all their clothes while ubering?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberRose said:


> Wow...thank you Darrell...that was an amazing breakdown. Thanks


Do not take all of Darrell's advice. He is mistaken about quite a few things.


----------



## ColdRider

UberRose said:


> I am a new uber driver. So, I am learning how to save the receipts etc for taxes. I guess we need to save reciepts for gas, car washes, water bottles and gum. What about all the fast food reciepts that we eat while ubering? Do we have to save the food reciepts as well? Do we get a deduction for the food too? And what about my phone bill since uber requires use of my phone? Also, what about the car rental ? Does that get deducted too? Any more things I should be aware about regarding taxes? Please advice...Thank you.


No. You don't eat because you're out being an uber driver. You eat because if you don't, you will die.

Food is not an expense.


----------



## Darrell

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That is NOT what the IRS says.
> 
> Are you also one of those people who thinks they can deduct all their clothes while ubering?


Did I mention clothes? I know you have a hard time reading words, you've proven this in past post where you stalked me as well.

Also, are you a CPA or IRS Auditor? No, didn't think so.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberTaxPro said:


> most everything you need to know has been posted on this board. start here:
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/tax-attorney-here-ask-away.52491/
> If you buy food to feed feral cats it may be deductible!


I like to feed the crows.
Never thought there would be so many In the city.you should hear them at daybreak.


----------



## tohunt4me

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That is NOT what the IRS says.
> 
> Are you also one of those people who thinks they can deduct all their clothes while ubering?


You can deduct laundry on your Uber clothes.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberRose said:


> I am a new uber driver. So, I am learning how to save the receipts etc for taxes. I guess we need to save reciepts for gas, car washes, water bottles and gum. What about all the fast food reciepts that we eat while ubering? Do we have to save the food reciepts as well? Do we get a deduction for the food too? And what about my phone bill since uber requires use of my phone? Also, what about the car rental ? Does that get deducted too? Any more things I should be aware about regarding taxes? Please advice...Thank you.


^^^
One thing I've found is that you should save everything and put them into big manilla envelopes for each month. 
Never can tell when the IRS or the state will pull a fast one and allow something at the end of the year. 
Like here in Nevada a few years ago over the radio I heard of a form to use for everything you've bought throughout the year in order to get a refund on sales tax. 
They did that for two years.... we don't have a state income tax here in Nevada.


----------



## Darrell

UberRose said:


> Wow...thank you Darrell...that was an amazing breakdown. Thanks


No problem, just telling you what I claim as expenses and pay no attention to Fuzzyelvis, that Kitty seems obsessed with me. 

Also on the app that I record and upload my receipts, Taxbot, it has meals listed as an expense along with everything else I told you and much more.


----------



## Uber-Doober

tohunt4me said:


> I like to feed the crows.
> Never thought there would be so many In the city.you should hear them at daybreak.


^^^
I fill up the bird bath in the front yard every morning before I take off. 
It's for our pigeons that are almost as big as chickens.... if you've ever seen Las Vegas pigeons. 
People call them flying rats, but they keep the desert roach population down.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I fill up the bird bath in the front yard every morning before I take off.
> It's for our pigeons that are almost as big as chickens.... if you've ever seen Las Vegas pigeons.
> People call them flying rats, but they keep the desert roach population down.


Squab is a French delicacy.
Do the pidgeons roost nearby ?


----------



## Uber-Doober

tohunt4me said:


> Squab is a French delicacy.
> Do the pidgeons roost nearby ?


^^^
Oh, yeah.... they roost up in some little cubby holes under the eaves of my house. 
My roof is almost flat but the neighbors have put up these big long strings of plastic thorns so they won't sit on the top of the roof because their crap degrades/destroys the ubiquitous cement tile roofs here.
The neighbors don't like my having a bird bath in front because it attracts them. 
Side note.... just yesterday I saw the first hummingbirds that I've ever seen in Vegas flitting around this big huge Hibiscus right outside the window of the room that I'm in right now, and they actually landed on a couple of the rocks in the bird bath and took a fast drink. 
I even have a few pix of vultures stopping by for a drink.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

tohunt4me said:


> You can deduct laundry on your Uber clothes.


Tax deductions are kind of like lawsuits- anyone can file anything they want. Will they win if contested, though? Maybe. But in IRS Publication 529, dealing with miscellaneous expenses, it's made pretty clear that you can only deduct cost and care of clothing if it is specifically required by your employer and unsuitable for wear off the job. Examples they give include healthcare workers, law enforcement personnel, delivery workers and hazardous material handlers.
I'm neither a CPA or an IRS agent, but I can read plain English. The clothes you wear as an Uber driver aren't going to make the deduction cut if you are audited. Until you are, go for it if you think it's worth the interest and penalties with which you'll be hit if your number comes up in the audit lottery.
Similarly, taking deductions for meals while driving for Uber may be have a short shelf life. This time it's spelled out in Publication 463. Meals have to be for a business purpose, or while traveling out of town where overnight lodging is required, and then it's usually subject to only 50% of the cost being deductible. You can claim meals you have bought for yourself, but an audit is likely to give you indigestion over those meals.


----------



## Darrell

Older Chauffeur said:


> Meals have to be for a business purpose


According to Uber and most states I own my own business and I am not an employee (Lies by the way). I get lots of meals with pax, we go through drive thru, order our food, and eat while driving them to their destination talking about "my business," Uber.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> According to Uber and most states I own my own business and I am not an employee (Lies by the way). I get lots of meals with pax, we go through drive thru, order our food, and eat while driving them to their destination talking about "my business," Uber.


Drive thru? What about eating healthy? Now that we're leaning towards nationalized health insurance the IRS will soon want to tax those drive thrus because if you eat bad you're gonna cost us all more money. Fruits and vegetables tax free, everything else 100% tax.....that might slim down the country.


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> Drive thru? What about eating healthy? Now that we're leaning towards nationalized health insurance the IRS will soon want to tax those drive thrus because if you eat bad you're gonna cost us all more money. Fruits and vegetables tax free, everything else 100% tax.....that might slim down the country.


I'm about a 1000 percent sure I am more healthier than most Uber drivers and you do know most fast food places sell pre-made salads or my favorite, grilled chicken wraps with a bottle of water. Even some Subways have a drive thru. So if that is the IRS pitch, bring it.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> I'm about a 1000 percent sure I am more healthier than most Uber drivers and you do know most fast food places sell pre-made salads or my favorite, grilled chicken wraps with a bottle of water. Even some Subways have a drive thru. So if that is the IRS pitch, bring it.


Grilled chicken wrap? Seriously? It contains 6 grams of saturated fat (30% of the daily max). The sodium level is worrisome at 1130 mg. That's about half of the daily max for healthy adults! It contains 121 ingredients, including trans fats, chemicals on the FDA's toxicity watchlist, and more like hydrogenated cottonseed and soybean oils, partially hydrogenated soybean oil etc. How many do you eat a day? Not much better than a Big Mac.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> Yes, save food receipts (I save any receipts when out eating no matter what. IRS can't prove you weren't engaging in Uber related business at that time). Save gas receipts, car washes, car maintenance (oil change, brake pads, rotors, air filter, etc...). Save Cell Phone bill receipts (Can claim a portion as it is used to Uber with. I claim 30% of my bill). Not to mention the 20% discount I get off my phone bill each month for Ubering. I'm with Sprint. If you are with Sprint, Verizon, or AT & T, make sure you are utilizing this discount. Save Car Insurance and Car Note receipts (can claim a portion of those bills since both are required to Uber. Since I only Uber 3 days a week, I claim 40 % of that on taxes. 3*4 = 12 / 30 days). I also have Taxbot on phone and computer which keeps up with my receipts and tracks my miles when Ubering and I pay $ 9.99 a month for that. I claim that 100% on taxes as accountant cost. I also claim the H & R Block Home and Business tax preparation service online which cost $100 on taxes. Any little gadgets I buy to use for Ubering I claim as well (Cell Phone Charges, USB Battery Port, Portable Fans for when Im sitting and waiting on ride request but don't want to burn gas, air fresheners, etc...)
> 
> This may be a stretch for most, but I also claim 30% of my Comcast (Xfinity) bill because they offer me a service where I can watch On Demand On the Go (Watch my cable tv services on my tablet while away from the house) which is a vital form of my entertainment and the kids of pax when Ubering.


Do you use the standard mileage deduction or actual expenses or both? "IRS can't prove you weren't engaging in Uber related business at that time" If the IRS decides to examine your tax return the burden of prove for claiming deductions is on you not the IRS. Many people like yourself are under the misconception that the burden of prove for deductions is on the IRS which couldn't be farther from the truth. When it comes to the IRS questioning your deductions your guilty until you prove to them otherwise with records that conform to their regulations. I suggest you confer with a tax professional about your business as that expense will also be deductible.


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> Do you use the standard mileage deduction or actual expenses or both? "IRS can't prove you weren't engaging in Uber related business at that time" If the IRS decides to examine your tax return the burden of prove for claiming deductions is on you not the IRS. Many people like yourself are under the misconception that the burden of prove for deductions is on the IRS which couldn't be farther from the truth. When it comes to the IRS questioning your deductions your guilty until you prove to them otherwise with records that conform to their regulations. I suggest you confer with a tax professional about your business as that expense will also be deductible.


Actual expenses because it always comes out more than allowed by the standard mile rate and my proof is my receipts, it would then be up to the auditor to prove my receipts are not valid or counted as deductibles. Only way I will consult a tax professional is if I got audited, and if that is the case, not only do I have protection via my accounting sources, Taxbot, I also have protection via the source I use to file my tax returns, H & R Block Home and Business.


----------



## UberTaxPro

NachonCheeze said:


> As I understand...Unless its a business related expense...food is not deductible. Stopping to have lunch, not deductible. Business lunch with client, deductible. Water for PAX, deductible.


Business lunch with a client can be deductible for 50% of the bill. There are other requirements like location for example.... the location has to be conducive to a business meeting. Also you must record the name(s) of all present at the lunch.


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> Grilled chicken wrap? Seriously? It contains 6 grams of saturated fat (30% of the daily max). The sodium level is worrisome at 1130 mg. That's about half of the daily max for healthy adults! It contains 121 ingredients, including trans fats, chemicals on the FDA's toxicity watchlist, and more like hydrogenated cottonseed and soybean oils, partially hydrogenated soybean oil etc. How many do you eat a day? Not much better than a Big Mac.
> View attachment 36790


So you think 29 grams of total fat is healthy for 1 sandwich? Not to mention the fries and drink you will consume?










You do know you posted a picture of a fried chicken wrap right? That tends to be a lot fattier than the grilled one and I don't order wraps from McDonald's, I order salads, apple slices, grilled chicken patty by itself, and water.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> Actual expenses because it always comes out more than allowed by the standard mile rate and my proof is my receipts, it would then be up to the auditor to prove my receipts are not valid or counted as deductibles. Only way I will consult a tax professional is if I got audited, and if that is the case, not only do I have protection via my accounting sources, Taxbot, I also have protection via the source I use to file my tax returns, H & R Block Home and Business.


Your responsible for the info on the return not TaxBot or H&R. They'll protect you from mistakes the software might have made but that's about it. 
"it would then be up to the auditor to prove my receipts are not valid or counted as deductibles." Wrong, it's 100% up to you to prove your receipts are for a legitimate deduction.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> So you think 29 grams of total fat is healthy for 1 sandwich? Not to mention the fries and drink you will consume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know you posted a picture of a fried chicken wrap right? That tends to be a lot fattier than the grilled one and I don't order wraps from McDonald's, I order salads, apple slices, grilled chicken patty by itself, and water.


The pic was fried but the #'s are for grilled.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> No problem, just telling you what I claim as expenses and pay no attention to Fuzzyelvis, that Kitty seems obsessed with me.
> 
> Also on the app that I record and upload my receipts, Taxbot, it has meals listed as an expense along with everything else I told you and much more.


I think your feeding your ego thinking Fuzzyelvis is stalking you! Some of us on here just don't like seeing people misled.


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> I think your feeding your ego thinking Fuzzyelvis is stalking you! Some of us on here just don't like seeing people misled.


So you saw 1 post involving the fuzzy kitty and declared you opinion based on that whether or not she is stalking me?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> So you think 29 grams of total fat is healthy for 1 sandwich? Not to mention the fries and drink you will consume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know you posted a picture of a fried chicken wrap right? That tends to be a lot fattier than the grilled one and I don't order wraps from McDonald's, I order salads, apple slices, grilled chicken patty by itself, and water.


I guess your not worried about GMO's 
Grilled Chicken Fillet: (30 ingredients) (fillet by itself)

_Chicken breast fillet with rib meat, water, seasoning (rice starch, salt, sugar,*yeast extract*, canola oil, onion powder, maltodextrin, chicken skin, paprika, flavor,_
_sunflower oil, chicken, garlic powder, chicken fat, spices), sodium phosphates._
_Prepared with Liquid Margarine: Liquid soybean oil and *hydrogenated cottonseed and soybean oils*, water, *partially hydrogenated soybean oil*, salt, soy lecithin,_
_mono-and diglycerides, sodium benzoate and potassium sorbate (preservatives), artificial flavor, citric acid, vitamin A palmitate, beta carotene (color)._
_CONTAINS: SOY LECITHIN._


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> The pic was fried but the #'s are for grilled.


And you feel a grilled chicken wrap is just as unhealthy as a Big Mac which people usually consume with fries and a soda?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> So you saw 1 post involving the fuzzy kitty and declared you opinion based on that whether or not she is stalking me?


Because you felt stalked in the past it means your being stalked now? ummmmm


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> I guess your not worried about GMO's
> Grilled Chicken Fillet: (30 ingredients) (fillet by itself)
> 
> _Chicken breast fillet with rib meat, water, seasoning (rice starch, salt, sugar,*yeast extract*, canola oil, onion powder, maltodextrin, chicken skin, paprika, flavor,
> sunflower oil, chicken, garlic powder, chicken fat, spices), sodium phosphates.
> Prepared with Liquid Margarine: Liquid soybean oil and *hydrogenated cottonseed and soybean oils*, water, *partially hydrogenated soybean oil*, salt, soy lecithin,
> mono-and diglycerides, sodium benzoate and potassium sorbate (preservatives), artificial flavor, citric acid, vitamin A palmitate, beta carotene (color).
> CONTAINS: SOY LECITHIN._


Look at me, do I look worried? Now the real concern is who is this person giving out healthy advice? Are you a tax "pro" or a nutritionist?


----------



## TonyLondon

I actually send the sandwich rather than a receipt as a tax deduction , it usually works. 
Also you can deduct "driving your Mother in Law in to town " against your taxes however ; various states have different rules to Mother in Laws


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> And you feel a grilled chicken wrap is just as unhealthy as a Big Mac which people usually consume with fries and a soda?


I said it wasn't a much better choice, never even mentioned the fries and soda!


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> Because you felt stalked in the past it means your being stalked now? ummmmm


Yes and you took 1 post you saw and felt like she wasn't stalking me? Ummm ok. Sounds like you are looking for some kind of interaction, but unfortunately I have to get to my 9 to 5, I know not all of us have those.


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> I said it wasn't a much better choice, never even mentioned the fries and soda!


But people don't just order the sandwich, they usually consume the meal so it must be included! Nobody orders a salad or grilled chicken wrap with fries.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> Look at me, do I look worried? Now the real concern is who is this person giving out healthy advice? Are you a tax "pro" or a nutritionist?


just someone trying to keep things real and truthful!


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> just someone trying to keep things real and truthful!


When will you start doing it?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> But people don't just order the sandwich, they usually consume the meal so it must be included! Nobody orders a salad or grilled chicken wrap with fries.


Have you done surveys at fast food places?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> When will you start do it?


Who's looking for a fight?


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> Who's looking for a fight?


You. Off to work buddy, keep sending mass messages every 60 seconds.


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> Have you done surveys at fast food places?


Have you?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> No problem, just telling you what I claim as expenses and pay no attention to Fuzzyelvis, that Kitty seems obsessed with me.
> 
> Also on the app that I record and upload my receipts, Taxbot, it has meals listed as an expense along with everything else I told you and much more.


Just because it's listed on taxbot doesn't mean you can legitimately use it in any situation! You really would benefit from a tax consultation.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell said:


> Have you?


no but I've eaten a Big Mac without fries!


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> no but I've eaten a Big Mac without fries!


And I've seen many pax order the Big Mac meal!


----------



## Darrell

UberTaxPro said:


> Just because it's listed on taxbot doesn't mean you can legitimately use it in any situation! You really would benefit from a tax consultation.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

UberTaxPro said:


> most everything you need to know has been posted on this board. start here:
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/tax-attorney-here-ask-away.52491/
> If you buy food to feed feral cats it may be deductible!


UberTaxPro 
Total over head last year 25K 
Licensed livery

Miles 90K @ .57 = 51,300.00

I do overhead because I fear that the 51K deduction is not Legit ???

Gross income 105K

is this legit ??


----------



## UberTaxPro

20yearsdriving said:


> UberTaxPro
> Total over head last year 25K
> Licensed livery
> 
> Miles 90K @ .57 = 51,300.00
> 
> I do overhead because I fear that the 51K deduction is not Legit ???
> 
> Gross income 105K
> 
> is this legit ??


Why not use the mileage if you have it documented(mileage log)? It's .575 for 2015. How many cars do you operate? Which method did you use last year (2014)for this vehicle?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

UberTaxPro said:


> Why not use the mileage if you have it documented(mileage log)? It's .575 for 2015. How many cars do you operate? Which method did you use last year (2014)for this vehicle?


Ok 
I've used overhead for 20 years

I have a solid CPA 
I asked her years ago if could do mileage she said No

But drivers here said in 2011 that changed

Livery vehicles can now do mileage deduction ?? Haven't verified that my self

I'm going to ask my CPA as soon as tax season
Slow down

The tax papers I get from CPA Containe thousand's of numbers impossible to figure out what is happening

Another example 
She advised against deducting on the job meals 
Or dry clean bill ( both are a big expense )

2015 tax due was 7K 
If I did mileage I probably pay nothing 
But I does not feel legit

If I did mileage I probably never pay income tax ever again??


----------



## UberTaxPro

20yearsdriving said:


> Ok
> I've used overhead for 20 years
> 
> I have a solid CPA
> I asked her years ago if could do mileage she said No
> 
> But drivers here said in 2011 that changed
> 
> Livery vehicles can now do mileage deduction ?? Haven't verified that my self
> 
> I'm going to ask my CPA as soon as tax season
> Slow down
> 
> The tax papers I get from CPA Containe thousand's of numbers impossible to figure out what is happening
> 
> Another example
> She advised against deducting on the job meals
> Or dry clean bill ( both are a big expense )
> 
> 2015 tax due was 7K
> If I did mileage I probably pay nothing
> But I does not feel legit
> 
> If I did mileage I probably never pay income tax ever again??


If you operate 5 or less vehicles you can use standard mileage deduction. If you want to use the standard mileage rate for a car you own, you must choose to use it in the *first year the car is available* for use in your business.


----------

